# Topics > Robotics > Robotics simulator >  Gazebo, robotics simulator, Open Source Robotics Foundation, Mountain View, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Open Source Robotics Foundation

Website - gazebosim.org

youtube.com/GazeboSim

twitter.com/GazeboSim

----------


## Airicist

Gazebo overview
May 29, 2013




> An overview of Gazebo, DARPA Robotics Challenge simulation, and a few research projects.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Gazebo gets better at flying and diving"

by Open Source Robotics Foundation
June 15, 2015

----------

